# how do i connect dell laptop to hd ready tv via hdmi cable!!????!!!



## bagfm (Nov 26, 2008)

hello
i have a dell studio 1535 laptop running 
vista service pack 1 
pentium dual [email protected]
2 GB RAM
Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family
1xHDMI port
I also have a samsung 26" HD television that i want to connect to my dell laptop so that i can watch dvds in high definition.
I recently bought an hdmi cable thinking that it would be straight forward to achieve this, but i can't get the thing working and am getting frustrated! any chance of some help?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

DVD's are not produced in high definition. The maximum resolution a standard DVD is 720 pixels horizontally by 480 pixels vertically (720x480)


----------

